# In a bad place this week



## RuthMill

********TO SAVE CONFUSION THIS IS AN OLD THREAD I BROUGHT ALIVE AS I WAS READING OLD THREADS FROM WHEN LOLA WAS NINA'S AGE! WHAT A DIFFERENCE A YEAR MAKES, AND A CALM MUMMY THE SECOND TIME AROUND! HOPE THIS HELPS ANYONE WITH PUPPY BLUES***********



Hi everyone,

As some of you might know we lave Lola, a choccy cockapoo. She is 13 weeks old. Everything has been going good so far, crate training, sleeping through the night, housebreaking and sit training etc. However, unfortunately almost for the last week she has become like a monster dog. It's actually wearing me down and making us feel really disheartened. 

Nothing has changed, she is still obeying commands such as sit, wait, toilet, and is receptive to us telling her she is a good girl. When she is being good and playful it lasts for less than a few minutes. She then goes for our hands, growling and barking. We tell her no and replace it with a chew toy, soft toy, ice cubes. Saying no seems to make her worse, yelping makes it worse and she then lunges at us being very snappy, growling and barking. Time out seems to be the only thing that works. I don't want to resort to this everytime as it means her being away from us which I don't think is helping either. 

Also I should say if we are playing and she misbehaves ignoring her or turning our backs doesn't work. She barks LOUDLY and grabs on to feet, slippers, trousers, ankles, legs or anything she can. 

After time out she is normally well behaved and falls asleep on us. It's just so frustrating that she gets aggressive like this for no reason when she is mostly loving and happy. We love her so much and want the best for her. I am constantly treating good behaviour. 

I guess we just need reassurance that this is a puppy thing that will get better as she learns her boundaries. Or if there is something fundamentally wrong please advise on how to change it. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## mairi1

Hi Ruth,
So sorry you're feeling like this but please don't let it get you down. It is most definitely a puppy thing and will pass. There have been numerous threads on this exact issue and people now report calm, cuddly, laid back dogs  . Molly used to have a thing for my ankles, sometimes I felt like she was permanently attached to me and it really got to me. I think as soon as you hear the growl or whatever your immediate reaction is "oh no I've got an aggressive dog"!! I worried far too much about the littlest things and realise now, with hindsight, that it was nothing but a phase. 
Have a wee glass of wine, or bar of chocolate..whatever appeals most  and try and not focus too much on the bad bits.. Hard as it may be at times 
xx


----------



## RuthMill

Thank you so much Mairi, I appreciate it. I am not an emotional person usually, but I feel like this is really testing me.


----------



## mairi1

Oh believe me, ive been there .
I think it's because we DO care so much and do try so hard (too hard at times) to get it right that it affects us greatly when it doesn't go to plan!! 
X


----------



## anndante

Think a lot of us reached a point at some stage when we wondered what we've done! But it's a passing phase and you will soon forget it! Hang in there!


----------



## RuthMill

Grateful for the responses. She is barking in protest as I type. Her energy is incredible tonight. I'm hoping she settles for a snuggle soon. The snuggle makes it somewhat worthwhile. Don't want to wish her life away at all but I really look forward to the day that she will be settled, well rounded and my hands can return to being bog standard hands and not chew toys. 

She has just gone to time out for biting and barking..... Arrrggggghhhhh.


----------



## mairi1

RuthMill said:


> Grateful for the responses. She is barking in protest as I type. Her energy is incredible tonight. I'm hoping she settles for a snuggle soon. The snuggle makes it somewhat worthwhile. Don't want to wish her life away at all but I really look forward to the day that she will be settled, well rounded and my hands can return to being bog standard hands and not chew toys.
> 
> She has just gone to time out for biting and barking..... Arrrggggghhhhh.


Count to 100!!!


----------



## RuthMill

mairi1 said:


> Count to 100!!!


I'm exhausted... Off to bed. Tomorrow is a new day. Thank goodness she enjoys her bedtime.


----------



## RuthMill

Ps might change my pitapata title to "Lola the monster" instead of "Lola the cutie"


----------



## colpa110

Hang in there Ruth, it really is just a passing phase...there is not one definitive time or age where it suddenly gets better but gradually bit by bit it does until suddenly you realise the bad behaviour has stopped ..we had a really rough ride with Betty but have had a much easier time with Ted. They are different but all make lovely dogs in the end.


----------



## Beth Watkins

I know exactly how you feel! Sometimes you think you just have those really bad days it wears you down so much and then others they can be as good as gold! 

It's so reassuring to hear what other people say and knowing to hold on in there and it'll all be worth the hard work in the end  x x


----------



## Nanci

Hang in there!! I received so much encouragement when Sami went through this, our hands had scratches and bite marks all the time, Im a nurse and it was almost embarrasing, people would comment all the time . . all I had to say was "I have a new puppy", and they understood immediatly. Thats the only time I thought "what have I done, we went 15 yrs without a puppy, now I have to watch every step I make cause hes right there!!" BUT . . take heart, it DOES pass. My husband and I were sitting one night when he was about 61/2 months old, and he was CALM!! Suddenly we had a puppy not biteing!! Now we are due for a new little girl in 6 weeks . . YIKES! I hope Sami will keep her busy with playing, and less biteing us! Think the wine and chocolate was a great idea!


----------



## tessybear

Thanks we have all been through it hang in there! Dexter used to bite me and hang off my clothes, nothing would stop him. I was worried I had a really willful alpha male! As soon as his adult teeth came through he stopped. He is now the gentlest dog, very obedient and calm. Bonnie went through the same but she did it to Dexter not me, she used to bite him and pull on his ears! She also stopped at the same time. Don't be disheartened there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## wellerfeller

This is the puppy blues!  I also had this and many others do too, some are lucky and escape it but we nearly had divorces and all sorts when Weller was a pup, he was a devil!! It does change and when the one off good days become, two or three eventually you will find you have more good than bad and you begin to forget about the devil pup. Hang in there!


----------



## RuthMill

Your all fab. Thanks so much. It's making me feel better already! 

Nanci - I am also a nurse (manager and infection control) so you can imagine the looks I get!!! Dear oh dear. 

This mornings update is that she has been ok, not great but ok. She had time out for barking at our breakfast table (we never feed her from our plates so I don't know what the protest was about). Then she settled for cuddles after almost eating a Yankee candle. Oh the joys. I didn't have wine or chocolate, but I did have lemon drizzle cake! 

Thanks and keep the good endings coming. It's helping my sanity. 

Ruth.


----------



## KCsunshine

What a good post, us soon to be new puppy owners need reality checks on what it is really like! I hope it all passes soon and she calms down to a big softie.


----------



## puppylove

Oh I know you weren't being humorous but I can't help but chuckle. Lola is being a little bugger (that is my nickname for Beau). 

When we first got Beau he was pretty wild. My adult son would get really annoyed as he would launch himself at Grant and hang onto his clothes. He is fourteen months now and a LOT calmer.

He is still pretty naughty though - running round the garden with a stolen cushion is his way of getting my attention. I think it is just because they are so intelligent that they require so much of our input. Good luck and I always found that alcohol helped! LOL.


----------



## DONNA

Bringing up a puppy is hard work i went through excatly all the same feelings as you ,Buddy is a very strong willed dog and i found it a big big change to my life.

I must say training classes and agility classes have helped so so much ,it's still hard work but im more in control now so hang in there it does get easier,a good routine always helps puppies love set times for walks ,food,play ,sleep etc.

Also i found having a play date with a friends dog always wore him out and he used to sleep all day after his run around.


----------



## designsbyisis

Your post is almost exactly the post I did when our Dexter was that age !!! It will get better, promise 

Someone told me that puppies need massive amounts of sleep & when tired they become like ratty petulant children ! So, I made an effort to ensure I put Dexter to bed in his crate every couple of hours even if he didn't seem tired. It helped a bit. 

Plus a frozen filled kong as a distraction. 

Be consistent with saying no - don't give up. 

Dexter stopped as soon as his adult teeth arrived. The only time he gets a bit mouthy & gnarly now is when he needs a toilet break.

You'll also need plenty of wine (for you not the dog). 

We almost gave up one night - Dexter poohed all over carpet - we cleaned it up (was runny!) then when he came back in the front room he did it again. My husband picked him up to put him outside & unknown to him, stood in the poop & walked it all through the house !!!! We can laugh about it now !!!!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## colpa110

The ''time out'' technique is definitely what worked best with Betty...but you have to use it EVERY time....just for a few mins and a place they do not want to be ( I used the downstairs loo - do not use their crate!)...do not do it any longer than a few mins as beyond that they have no idea why they are there...regular, short and consistent...you can do it good luck xx


----------



## tessybear

I used the downstairs loo as Dexter's 'naughty chair' too Colin! It was the one place he couldnt get into trouble and I didn't want to use his crate. He did scratch at the door a bit though! Now whenever he is scared ( he is terrified of fireworks) he takes himself off to the downstairs loo and hides there!


----------



## jos

I feel your pain!!
I thought when Ted was behaving like the hound from hell, snapping and snarling at me in particular; that I was doing something so wrong and that mine was the only puppy that attacked it loving owner (me). Sadly, I was not aware of this website and went through it solo, with bit marks and scratches on my arms that looked horrendous.
But now Ted is a gorgeous, snuggly little boy - he still has his moments and hardly sleeps - but he doesn't bite me anymore - well not unless he's really playing and forgets himself for a moment.
So, like everyone says - hang on in there - it will pass.
Never thought I'd hear myself saying that - but it will


----------



## animal lover

yes it is a puppy thing which with good strong training will fade away. the canine species runs in packs with one dominant over the pack, It is their nature to fight for dominance you just need to very lovingly but firmly let her know you are the dominant dog so to speak.she will come around as long as you dont give in.by the way I have a very dominant male cockapoo who submits to me he was my first dog and I managed to let him know in this doghouse i am the dominant dog so to speak if I can do it anyone can .lol


----------



## RuthMill

Last two days have been a lot better. Also all of your posts are helping so so much. Moral support should not be underestimated ever! Puppy training and socialisation started last night, Lola was unable to attend as she is only getting her final vaccine today. However, I went as I didn't want to miss out on anything and thought I could practice everything this week at home. It was very useful, I would have paid the six week fee for one session. The trainer is so good, he didn't even need to talk to the pups and yet they did everything he wanted of them. There were some puppies there who are a month or two older than Lola who were extremely loud and disobedient, barking very loudly all of the time, jumping up, not sitting when asked (by their owners). This also has helped me in that Lola does obey commands, she can sit, wait, fetch and return, drop toys and treats, all at such a young age. Looking forward to getting her there next week. 

She is the smallest pup in size, strange as there is a cocker spaniel pup who is only 11 weeks and is nearly 3 times Lola's size. I love how she looks like a miniature version of the cocker due to her favouring her cocker mothers looks and yet takes her size from her toy daddy. SHE IS SOO CUTE(not when naughty though)! Also I am going to say this and I know I shouldn't but she is also the prettiest in the class! Haha! Cockapoos are definitely gorgeous!

So onward and upward, feeling fabulously positive this morning and can't wait for next Tuesday night so we can progress from what we can already do! I feel slightly proud of her and us that we can do a lot of the things introduced in the first week 

Sorry for the long post, I feel I owe it to all of you who have offered your support.


----------



## colpa110

Yay, way to go Ruth...there will probably be a few more bumps in the road but we are all here for support


----------



## puppylove

Yes I think owning a dog is a bit like riding a rollercoaster. There are some ups and downs and a few scary moments but you get there in the end.


----------



## Rufini

It most definately is a rollercoaster!
I remember posting here in tears because Vincent was being crazy, nipping my calfs (he would jump up and nip them) and barking at me non stop...I was convinced he hated me! When he was about 12 weeks old I honestly was worried we had made a huge mistake getting a dog.
.

Fast forward a year and I couldn't wish for a better dog! He is well behaved, loving and fun. You just have to try and get through this stage, for Vincent he stopped at around 5 months old, and then they really start becoming the most wonderful dogs  
I owe so much to taking him to training though, he has benefited from starting at 13 weeks and he's been every week since.


----------



## RuthMill

UPDATE she seems to have turned corner.. Is so much better. Also I'm calmer that it's a puppy phase and nothing more. That's helped us all. We are having our snuggles.


----------



## designsbyisis

Brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Dottee

Oh my goodness, you have described my Rufus to a tee! He seems to be getting naughtier and nastier! 

The only thing that works (for a bit) is time out. Although he doesn't seem to be able to learn that the bad behaviour is what puts him there. 
We are starting puppy classes in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that will help lots.
(It's hard to think he's like that as he's snuggled up to the side of me.. )

It's so comforting to know that there have and is so many people in the same position. x


----------



## RuthMill

Joanne its important to make time out as short as possible. I was making the mistake of leaving Lola there for more than 5 minutes then she forgot why she was there. What I realised quickly was that if I went back to her after a couple of minutes (only if she was well behaved) give her a treat and let her out. Then if she misbehaves straight back to timeout.. Try short sharp bursts of timeout I'm convinced it's more effective. Also when lla is being good I would take her to her crate give her a treat and put a blanket over to make her nap... They need loads of sleep. All of these things really helped...


----------



## Dottee

I shall try that, thank you.

I had just put him in when I read your reply actually so I've just gone in and treat and let him out. He did look at me as if to say you don't normally treat me, haha! 

Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## tosh

As others have said we have all gone through days when the frustration of trying to understand why nothing has changed in their routine they start to misbehave badly. We had it with mitzi and I too posted on the forum. I was close to calling it a day but it does get better. You get a sequence of days when they are just so adorable, listening, playing nicely and then suddenly a switch and you find a little monster under that ball of fur. But hang in in there. Do the time out as others have suggested. It's now that you have to show who the pack leader is. With Mitzi I also found an increase in excersie has really helped. Also breaking up the day with a little training, a game of hide and seek works really well as a poo never wants to be left out of anything. mitzimis four and half months still very early days but stick at it and slowly but surely you will get there. I'm also referring back to the forum a lot and the more experienced poo owners also give sound advise.


----------



## RuthMill

Joanne, good luck with Rufus. Keep me posted.. We can go through it together! I'm sure Lola will get naughty again haha. I can't believe the change in her this week. You should read my FIRST WALKIES thread in The Puppy Place. 2 weeks ago I didn't think I would be enjoying her like I am this week. And yes exercise definitely helps. Lots of soft toys, frozen carrots and sleep!


----------



## RuthMill

I can't believe I'm saying this but things are still going well... And improving.. She is a darling. Exercise and activity is definitely helping. Thanks guys...


----------



## Skyesdog

Great post! Obviously all Lolas are the same!! My Lola is 15 weeks on Monday and even just in the last few weeks she has calmed down her biting. Think I remember hearing that it peaks again as their teeth start to fall out though... Perhaps I could plan a month long holiday around 6 months and let my husband deal with that stage!!!


----------



## TraceyT33

crikey, this post is making me giggle...... Millie is 7 and a half weeks old and she is like this.... biting my ankles, clothing, toes, feet lol.... im just putting it down to her being a puppy and by the sounds of things she will calm down in a few months or so. She makes us giggle when she is like this, its not aggressive, its just playful.... we do say no, or give her a toy to play with but she soon comes back for more lol......


----------



## jannie

i'm glad she starting to respond  wow what I let my self in for lol I know it was 16 yrs ago the last time I had a pup I cant remember going through this maybe its my age or a the puppy brain I have clouding my mind has any one tried the dog whisper advice ? i just wondered two weeks before i can pick up pup what fun i'm letting myself in for lol cant wait


----------



## RuthMill

It's all sorting itself out.. She is a little star now! Far better since being able to distract her with walks and outdoor play. She goes to daycare twice per week while I'm working and puppy training. Both have helped also. Love her so so much!


----------



## RuthMill

Just found this thread.. Wanted to compare this year with last year! Gosh.. Absolute poles apart! Amazing!

The answer this time? Go with the flow.. Let all the little issues wash over you. Enjoy the puppy days! 

Roll on number 3!


----------



## RuthMill

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9678

Found the one in the link also!! Amazing how different things have been this time! Also amazing how Lola has turned out! Fabulous! 

Good reads for new puppy owners, it's worth all the hard work!


----------



## fairlie

It was this very website that saved my Rufus from a one way trip to the pound. He was so bad as a pup I convinced myself he had some kind of rare psychotic dog issue. When we tried the traditional yelping to teach bite inhibition it would incite more aggression. Lots of exercise and consistent unemotional time outs in the bathroom did the trick for us, now it is all a distant memory, so much so that I can't even recall how it stopped? Is it sacrilegious on here to say that some cockapoo puppies are more difficult than other "breeds"? Our lab/shepard cross was a virtual saint as a pup compared to Rufus.


----------



## tessybear

I was wondering if cockapoos are naughtier at this biting stage than other breeds too. It must be one of the most discussed subjects on this forum. My cavalier never went through a biting stage like both my poos did. It seems quite odd that a cockapoo who is so intelligent, eager to please and responsive to training goes through quite such a trying time. I can only guess its because they are also an excitable breed and its just excitement that makes them like that.


----------



## RuthMill

I have to say, my experiences with Lola are so different from the experiences with Nina. Nina has been a dream. She isn't a snappy crocodile either.


----------



## AliAlfie

*Thank you ruth :d*

When I first started reading this thread I was sooo confused!  I thought _* 'Lola's not 13 weeks old, has Ruth mixed her up with Nina? (who IS about that age as I type...? Surely not, Nina's an angel?') *_You sounded so despondent, like a different person to the Ruth I know from this forum, to be honest, and THEN......I saw the date the post was written, carried on reading, and everything made sense! 

Fast forward 12 months and WOW!  what a difference! I am actually really glad I read this from start to finish, and I am sure lots of others will be too. Ruth, you have been so kind and given so much useful advice over the forum, for which I am truly grateful, it seemed like I'd fallen into another dimension when I began reading (I even thought maybe someone has hacked her ILMC account because it just didn't sound like YOU!!! ) So THANK YOU for bringing this to the forefront as I'm sure lots of us puppy owners will or are going through similar feelings/issues, and to know how fab Lola is now, and that there WILL be times when we feel defeated, will be invaluable in the coming months I'm sure.


----------



## dio.ren

AliAlfie said:


> When I first started reading this thread I was sooo confused!  I thought _* 'Lola's not 13 weeks old, has Ruth mixed her up with Nina? (who IS about that age as I type...? Surely not, Nina's an angel?') *_You sounded so despondent, like a different person to the Ruth I know from this forum, to be honest, and THEN......I saw the date the post was written, carried on reading, and everything made sense!
> 
> Fast forward 12 months and WOW!  what a difference! I am actually really glad I read this from start to finish, and I am sure lots of others will be too. Ruth, you have been so kind and given so much useful advice over the forum, for which I am truly grateful, it seemed like I'd fallen into another dimension when I began reading (I even thought maybe someone has hacked her ILMC account because it just didn't sound like YOU!!! ) So THANK YOU for bringing this to the forefront as I'm sure lots of us puppy owners will or are going through similar feelings/issues, and to know how fab Lola is now, and that there WILL be times when we feel defeated, will be invaluable in the coming months I'm sure.


I was confused too I was thinking Lola is older than that?? Then I thought "oh she must of put in the wrong poo name" but then I know little Nina is an angel and then I saw the date

I felt like that about Molly when we first had her I actually thought about finding her a new home during the first 2 months we had her. She was so nippy and she would hook on clothes and if you said no or yelped she would get even worse. I thought she had some kind of disorder or something.  Next month she will be 1 year old and what a difference in her. Now I love her with my whole heart! It's a good thing that when I would look into her little eyes I didn't have the heart to find her a new home cause she is a great puppy now


----------



## DB1

Ruth, it also took me half the first post to realise it was an old one! You are so much more chilled now. If any pupping owners with biting pups are finding it a relief reading this thread they could put 'gremlin pups' into the search box (I haven't worked out how to do a link!) and read a similar thread when Dudley and other dogs were also going through this and then improving. It really does help you to realise you don't own a real monster (although I know you still can't believe the others are really as bad as yours at the time!).


----------



## RuthMill

Sorry for the confusion guys, I just couldn't believe the differences when I read back to the sorts of things I was posting when Lola was Nina's age! Thought would be good for all our new puppy owners. The puppy blues do exist but thankfully not for me this time round.. I think it's due to me being a lot calmer and in control this time!


----------



## fairlie

Yes, it's frightful to wonder if people have in fact "given up" on their little monster puppies thinking their behavior was incorrigible. I would, and do, trust Rufus now in all situations even with little kids and with the special needs kids I work with. His intelligence is startling, so much so that he could easily manipulate us by misbehaving as a way to get us to do what he wanted us to be doing in the first place.


----------



## tessybear

Ruth I love the way we all have our things to calm us down- for me its a glass of wine, for you it's a slice of lemon drizzle cake!


----------



## RuthMill

tessybear said:


> Ruth I love the way we all have our things to calm us down- for me its a glass of wine, for you it's a slice of lemon drizzle cake!


Definitely wine for me these days.. I stopped eating grains in Jan!!


----------



## Skyesdog

Do you know, I had forgotten all a out Lola bear going through this stage!! Funny how you only remember the good bits about other people's dogs!!


----------



## RuthMill

I had forgotten a lot of it too.. Reading those posts brought it all back. It's my fault though.. I am a perfectionist and I was a bit hyper about all the little issues, and they were little and very short lived. It was all worth it!


----------



## Mazzapoo

What a great little timeline, I had to read it all to understand and I'm glad I did, it'll help me on those difficult days


----------



## Carly20

Thank you Ruth for re-posting this.

It was so enjoyable to read through.

I have still got all this to come though  

I don't pick Jayci up until the 28th September and now I am thinking what have i done haha? 

It obviously does get better with age as you have two poos! 

If I am ever stressed when I get her and need some advice I will definitely come and let steam off on here xxx


----------



## Tinman

When I read the title I thought "nooooo......Not nina & Lola" - then I read the opening lines!!
I didn't know Lola back then, but it made me laugh reading its- I just can't imagine lola been a mischievous naughty impy puppy x


----------



## Lisahettie

Thanks for reposting with update! I'm in a similar position with my little Hettie right now, and go through moments of severe self-doubt....so good to know that it is vaguely normal behaviour and she should grow out of it!


----------



## Marzi

Lisahettie said:


> Thanks for reposting with update! I'm in a similar position with my little Hettie right now, and go through moments of severe self-doubt....so good to know that it is vaguely normal behaviour and she should grow out of it!


Hang in there, it does get better and honestly you will soon come to realise that Hettie is the best thing ever and you cannot imagine life without her. And second 'poos are so much easier


----------



## RuthMill

Lisahettie said:


> Thanks for reposting with update! I'm in a similar position with my little Hettie right now, and go through moments of severe self-doubt....so good to know that it is vaguely normal behaviour and she should grow out of it!


Really hang in there. It will definitely get better. Really do try to stay calm and don't let things annoy you. Puppies feed off negative energy, I really believe. In the same vain they feed of positive energy. All they really want to do is please. Remember a good routine, plenty of sleeps and any accidents just forget them and move on. Stay calm!


----------



## dio.ren

Ruth so true....wish I would of been on here when I first got Molly my life would of been so much easier but I only found this site a month after I had her and I wasn't posting. So much good advice on here it's amazing!

I wanted to give up on Molly the first few months and then someone told me about this site and I felt so relieved that other people had crazy puppies too. It was a great relief to NOT be alone! I love this place!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> Ruth so true....wish I would of been on here when I first got Molly my life would of been so much easier but I only found this site a month after I had her and I wasn't posting. So much good advice on here it's amazing!
> 
> I wanted to give up on Molly the first few months and then someone told me about this site and I felt so relieved that other people had crazy puppies too. It was a great relief to NOT be alone! I love this place!


Ditto and add that I would cry because I just thought I was the wrong dog owner for them. Now, despite my recent post of peeing in the house, I can't imagine having any other puppies for me - warts and all. And the people and support from this forum saved all three of us.


----------



## dio.ren

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ditto and add that I would cry because I just thought I was the wrong dog owner for them. Now, despite my recent post of peeing in the house, I can't imagine having any other puppies for me - warts and all. And the people and support from this forum saved all three of us.


So sweet you are super poo mommy!! You deserve a medal!: You are doing great Lexi and Beemer are happy poo's I can tell!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> So sweet you are super poo mommy!! You deserve a medal!: You are doing great Lexi and Beemer are happy poo's I can tell!!


Hoping to follow in the footsteps of some really awesome poos. Whenever I see posts of people who are anticipating getting one on the forum I think about what a difference the first few weeks would have been for us. But someone said it on one of the other threads you do figure it out. And I think that's been some of the best advice I've gotten from all of you on this forum - that we each have our own rhythm that works for us and our poo and to be okay with that rather than all the lists of what we should and shouldn't do. Very liberating and reassuring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

You are a superstar! I could never have 2 but that is just me! One is enough for me but I am getting close to menopause ha!! I have no kids so Molly is my child. I can't see myself spreading the love but I do admire everyone that has more than 1 poo!! I see puppies on here and it makes me want another but I just wouldn't be able to...... I would go crazy I think ha!! Little Fergus makes me want another though he is so darn cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> You are a superstar! I could never have 2 but that is just me! One is enough for me but I am getting close to menopause ha!! I have no kids so Molly is my child. I can't see myself spreading the love but I do admire everyone that has more than 1 poo!! I see puppies on here and it makes me want another but I just wouldn't be able to...... I would go crazy I think ha!! Little Fergus makes me want another though he is so darn cute


No kiddies for me either. Whenever in get the urge I play with nieces and nephews. Dogs are more my speed for the all the time kind of thing. I definitely baby these two more than my last dog. But I think it's also because these guys are so much more underfoot. But I do understand about two. There are moments when I think they may be better off if they could have undivided attention but then I figure they are getting something by having each other and me too so it's just a different configuration. Like you, these two are my babies. But the puppy pictures make me think about another. Then I know our house is full at this point.


----------



## RuthMill

Mine are my babies too!


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> Mine are my babies too!



They are lucky sweet babies


----------



## sarah----jane

Ruth from reading your first post Chester was exactly the same. The play easily became very aggressive and now he seems to only do it with me! We have came to the conclusion that my husband is the master and he thinks I am the push over. 
When my husband is at home and we are together in one room he is like a completely different dog as to when it is just him and I. I think he thinks I am a play thing. We've noticed if he's bored he will come to me & start barking at me and grabbing my slippers etc for attention but one word from my husband and he's straight into bed looking all innocent!

We are starting training lessons in January. He is very good at all commands (except recall unfortunately) so we are going to work on that along with manners as he can be quite cheeky when there are visitors in our house too!


----------



## RuthMill

sarah----jane said:


> Ruth from reading your first post Chester was exactly the same. The play easily became very aggressive and now he seems to only do it with me! We have came to the conclusion that my husband is the master and he thinks I am the push over.
> When my husband is at home and we are together in one room he is like a completely different dog as to when it is just him and I. I think he thinks I am a play thing. We've noticed if he's bored he will come to me & start barking at me and grabbing my slippers etc for attention but one word from my husband and he's straight into bed looking all innocent!
> 
> We are starting training lessons in January. He is very good at all commands (except recall unfortunately) so we are going to work on that along with manners as he can be quite cheeky when there are visitors in our house too!
> 
> Hey, funny that Chester hasn't settled yet! Monkey!
> 
> Thankfully Lola is absolutely great now, that post was really when I was thinking what have I done, this puppy is mad.
> 
> She's a honey now. She does as we ask and this has improved even more so over the last 6 months. She's really settled and is more nature since Nina came along.
> 
> The only thing she does is bark when new people come go the house, other than that I can't complain!
> 
> Hopefully Chester settles soon, I'm sure he will! Show him your at the top with your husband, the training will help with this.


----------

